# Silver-tongued



## .selphie.

Hello again 
A man is answering with fury to another man (who comes from Inishowen) who wanted him to do some things, provoking him.
He says: "Listen to me, *silver-tongued* Innishowen man!"

I searched on the web, and this expression is used for people who have a clever way with words, and who have a great ability to effectively convince with rethoric. Without any doubt, this is my case.
So, a silver-tongued man could be a sort of "persuasore" in Italian, right?
My try is "Ascoltami (or Sentimi bene), persuasore di un Inishowen!"
Could it be good? 
Thank you very much


----------



## Gianfry

_Stammi a sentire, razza di imbonitore di Innishowen!_
Non un granché, ma gli appellativi inglesi mi sa che funzionano un po' diversamente da quelli italiani


----------



## .selphie.

Hi Gianfry,
grazie per la tua risposta. Dal momento che non conoscevo il significato della parola "imbonitore" o), ho cercato sul dizionario Zanichelli (1995, un pò vecchiotto ) e le accezioni sono:

1 Esaltare i pregi di una merce, di uno spettacolo, cercando di convincere gli eventuali acquirenti o il pubblico con discorsi appropriati.

2 (est.) Cercare di persuadere qc. della buona qualità di q.c.

Sui dizionari su internet mi si dà solo la prima accezione, con il sinonimo di "ciarlatano", che (sempre dallo Zanichelli), è:

1 Venditore ambulante di merci varie, spec. in fiere di paese e sim.

2 (est.) Chi sfrutta la bontà e la buona fede e la credulità altrui a proprio vantaggio

3 (est.) Chi è vanitoso e solo apparentemente abile, spec. nel proprio lavoro.

Nel mio caso, quest'uomo dell'Inishowen sta praticamente facendo leva sulle debolezze del protagonista (la bontà e la gentilezza di accorrere sempre in aiuto dei suoi cari) per costringerlo ad andare ad aiutare la propria famiglia in una situazione che va contro i principi del protagonista. Nel far questo, utilizza parole molto suadenti, mettendo ovviamente in difficoltà il protagonista.

Dato che non conoscevo la parola "imbonitore", può darsi che abbia un'accezione più recente che non conosco e che si avvicina alla situazione appena descritta, è così?


----------



## Gianfry

Guarda che "imbonitore" lo trovi su tutti i dizionari, anche quelli recentissimi e quelli di prossima uscita 
Le definizioni che dai sono evidentemente quelle del verbo "imbonire", non di "imbonitore" (ma questo, solo per la cronaca).
Mi sembra che la definizione 1 sia perfettamente adeguata. Naturalmente, parliamo di un uso figurato.
"ciarlatano" ha un significato simile, ma mi sembra meno adatto, in questo caso.
Se no, possiamo andare su "(razza di / viscido) serpente".
Magari si farà vivo qualcun altro con altre proposte...


----------



## Necsus

L'Hazon definisce il termine _silver-tongued_ letterario per 'eloquente; che fa bei discorsi', ma qualora il registro in cui viene usato qui fosse più colloquiale potresti ricorrere a epiteti del tipo 'lingua-lunga/sciolta dell'Innishowen', anche se non rispecchiano esattamente la sfumatura di significato dell'originale. O a qualche espressione con la parola _parlantina_.


----------



## .selphie.

Gianfry said:


> Guarda che "imbonitore" lo trovi su tutti i dizionari, anche quelli recentissimi e quelli di prossima uscita
> Le definizioni che dai sono evidentemente quelle del verbo "imbonire", non di "imbonitore" (ma questo, solo per la cronaca).



Sì, volevo intendere che ho a disposizione qui solo il dizionario cartaceo del 1995 che è un pò vecchiotto, non che questo termine non sia presente nei dizionari recenti 
Ho scritto la definizione di "imbonire" perchè il dizionario, per "imbonitore", mi dà: "Chi imbonisce." e nient'altro, quindi dovevo per forza far riferimento al verbo (avrei dovuto scriverlo nel post, scusatemi)


----------



## Gianfry

Avevo pensato anch'io ad "avere una bella parlantina". Sarebbe perfetto, ma la struttura della frase non ne consente l'uso.
A meno che... Come continua il tizio?


----------



## Necsus

Se guardi nelle risorse fornite nei thread iniziali del forum troverai vari vocabolari consultabili online. Questa è la definizione di _imbonitore _data dal Treccani:
*imbonitóre* s. m. (f. -_trice_) [der. di imbonire]. – Venditore ambulante che con frasi d’effetto e decantando i pregi della propria merce cerca di attirare il pubblico e convincerlo a fare acquisti; anche lo strillone che, all’ingresso di locali di spettacolo, di baracche da fiera, ecc., alletta la gente ad entrare. Per estens., chi esalta le qualità inesistenti di qualche cosa o fa uso di parole sonanti per dare a intendere cose lontane dal vero.

PS: Be', non so, magari si può spostare l'attribuzione della caratteristica sulla località di provenienza, come se fosse tipica della gente di quel luogo: "Sta a sentire, tu con/e la tua parlantina dell'Innishowen"...


----------



## Lorena1970

Hi all,

I wonder if "lingua biforcuta" could work here.......? What do you think?

"Senti un po' (Sta' un po' a sentire/ Ascoltami bene / Apri bene le orecchie... etc), lingua biforcuta dell' Innishowen"


----------



## .selphie.

Contestualizzo e riassumo quel che l'uomo dell'Inishowen ha detto al protagonista per farlo scatenare (la goccia che ha fatto traboccare il vaso). Gli ha detto che la sua gente (il protagonista è un prete) lo aspetta, che se lui amasse davvero la sua gente, andrebbe ad aiutarla.
Quindi il protagonista continua dicendo:

"Listen to me! I love them, yes, I love them; and every hill and stream and river and mountain from the top of Fanad down to the waters of blue Melvin. [...]"

Per "them" si intende "people". Fa riferimento anche al suo luogo natale, in cui vive la sua famiglia, la sua gente, i suoi amici, in cui però non può tornare per via di un giuramento religioso.

Il problema è che lui fa riferimento, secondo me, proprio al fatto che quest'uomo continui a persuaderlo ripetutamente nonostante il protagonista continui a far finta di nulla e a spiegargli il motivo per cui non poteva accorrere ad aiutare la sua famiglia e la sua gente, utilizzando, certo, un linguaggio molto suadente. 
Forse dovrei riprendere un pezzettino della proposta di Gianfry e metaforizzare l'espressione facendo riferimento al serpente dell'Eden... quindi una specie di "Razza di serpente velenoso!", in cui "velenoso" è il suo discorso, le sue parole?


----------



## Necsus

Lorena1970 said:


> I wonder if "lingua biforcuta" could work here.......? What do you think?


Però 'lingua biforcuta' dovrebbe essere più sinonimo di maligno, pettegolo (e mentitore, bugiardo nei fumetti di Tex ).


----------



## Gianfry

Beh, visto che parliamo di un prete, mi sembra che "serpente (velenoso)" calzi a pennello.
Io eviterei "velenoso" per non appesantire la frase. Mi sembra che anche da solo, "serpente" esprima perfettamente il significato che cerchi.


Ciao lorena, bentornata! Era un po' che non ti si leggeva...
Però, riguardo alla tua proposta, mi associo a necsus 
Oddio, in realtà per me "lingua biforcuta" ha un solo significato: "chi dice una cosa e ne fa un'altra per ingannare l'interlocutore".


----------



## .selphie.

Beh per come si sta comportando quest'uomo, sicuramente è maligno, perchè parte da una base di verità facendo leva sulle debolezze del protagonista. Allo stesso tempo, non sappiamo qual è il confine tra verità e menzogna dal momento che parla così bene e parla di avvenimenti che non possiamo sapere, perchè fanno riferimento ad un altro luogo. In questo modo il protagonista si vede continuamente stimolato ad andare in aiuto dei suoi amici/famiglia/popolo.


----------



## Lorena1970

Gianfry said:


> Ciao lorena, bentornata! Era un po' che non ti si leggeva... *Grazie, apparizione estiva...*
> 
> Oddio, in realtà per me "lingua biforcuta" ha un solo significato: "chi dice una cosa e ne fa un'altra per ingannare l'interlocutore" *proprio in questo senso io intendevo "lingua biforcuta", anche sulla base dei vs. precedenti post . Concordo però che "fa molto Tex"*


(PS: mica riesco tanto bene a usare questa new version di WR....! )


----------



## Gianfry

Beh, per me "lingue biforcute" sono i visi pallidi che si accordano col capo tribù per portare un carico di provviste al campo e poi, una volta lì, dai carri scendono i soldati armati che fanno fuori tutti gl'Indiani i Nativi Americani


----------



## giginho

.selphie. said:


> Hi Gianfry,Nel mio caso, quest'uomo dell'Inishowen sta praticamente facendo leva sulle debolezze del protagonista (la bontà e la gentilezza di accorrere sempre in aiuto dei suoi cari) per costringerlo ad andare ad aiutare la propria famiglia in una situazione che va contro i principi del protagonista. Nel far questo, utilizza parole molto suadenti, mettendo ovviamente in difficoltà il protagonista.Dato che non conoscevo la parola "imbonitore", può darsi che abbia un'accezione più recente che non conosco e che si avvicina alla situazione appena descritta, è così?


 What about something stronger like "leccaculo" (BAD WORD....sorry I don't know where is the alarm sign!)


----------



## Gianfry

giginho said:


> What about something stronger like "leccaculo" (BAD WORD....sorry I don't know where is the alarm sign!)



Scusa, non capisco come si possa passare da "silver-tongued" a "leccaculo", parola con la quale si definisce una persona servile, non una persona dotata nelle arti oratorie...

Il sengale di "pericolo"  lo trovi fra gli smilies, nella barra sopra il riquadro per scrivere.


----------



## giginho

Il mio ragionamento è stato questo:dici che stavano discutendo e che il personaggio silver tongued stava declamando le capacità dell'altro per fargli fare le cose che voleva lui...ovvero cercava di blandirlo con complimenti per ottenere che facesse quello che voleva lui. Questo è un atteggiamentoche è possibile definire con la parola leccaculo che ha due significati:1. leccaculo: colui che adula per ottenere qualcosa (il nostro caso)2. persona che si comporta in modo servile davanti ai potenti


----------



## Gianfry

giginho said:


> 1. leccaculo: colui che adula per ottenere qualcosa (il nostro caso)





.selphie. said:


> Contestualizzo e riassumo quel che l'uomo dell'Inishowen ha detto al protagonista per farlo scatenare (la goccia che ha fatto traboccare il vaso). Gli ha detto che la sua gente (il protagonista è un prete) lo aspetta, che se lui amasse davvero la sua gente, andrebbe ad aiutarla.



Come vedi, non lo sta affatto adulando. Sta solo usando degli argomenti subdoli per convincerlo.


----------



## giginho

Gianfry said:


> Come vedi, non lo sta affatto adulando. Sta solo usando degli argomenti subdoli per convincerlo.


 Cavolo, hai ragione, ritiro ciò che ho detto, mi sono sbagliato!Posso riprovare suggerendoti "linguaccia" / "linguacciuto". Non so se si usano fuori dal piemonte, sinceramente (a me lo diceva mia nonna), ma è un'espressione che si adatta bene secondo me al caso in questione.


----------



## .selphie.

Ho sentito questo termine, ma mi sembra che si riferisca a persone che non tengono la lingua a freno, cioè che parlano e finiscono poi per pentirsi di quello che hanno detto. (Può darsi che mi sbagli, eh.) 
Tornando al termine che hai proposto, gigignho, non mi sembra comunque attinente a un prete che d'accordo, è infuriato... ma resta comunque un prete 
Forse l'idea del serpente è quella più adeguata, anche per il significato metaforico che nasconde e che calza proprio a pennello alla situazione.
Grazie a tutti per le vostre idee


----------



## takashimiike

Mi aggancio a questo topic per un altro (possibile) significato di "silver-tongued".  Un uomo e una donna hanno fatto sesso. Il mattino dopo la donna, pentita di essere andata a letto con l'uomo, se la svigna mentre lui dorme. Il giorno dopo torna a casa dell'uomo per scusarsi. Il dialogo è il seguente:  MAN: "You look terrible", said Drew when he opened the door.  WOMAN: "Silver-tongued devil, eh? Have you got a minute?"  Come tradurreste in questo caso "silver-tongued?


----------



## Gianfry

Tu come tradurresti?


----------



## takashimiike

Non è ho idea! Di solito propongo sempre la mia traduzione, ma in questo caso non so che pesci prendere!


----------



## elfa

takashimiike said:


> Mi aggancio a questo topic per un altro (possibile) significato di "silver-tongued".  Un uomo e una donna hanno fatto sesso. Il mattino dopo la donna, pentita di essere andata a letto con l'uomo, se la svigna mentre lui dorme. Il giorno dopo torna a casa dell'uomo per scusarsi. Il dialogo è il seguente:  MAN: "You look terrible", said Drew when he opened the door.  WOMAN: "Silver-tongued devil, eh? Have you got a minute?"  Come tradurreste in questo caso "silver-tongued?



Ho seguito questo thread interessantissimo. Devo dire che, secondo me, il suggerimento di gianfry (ciao ) - "avere una bella parlantina" - è quello che si avvicina di più al significato di "silver-tongued". Il significato è che una persona cerca di persuadere un'altra con parole eloquenti/si esprime in modo sciolto e fluido qualunque esito sia. Cioè non importa se riesce o no a convincere l'altra persona delle cose che dice. Ho una teoria che l'origine della parola sia quella di "quicksilver", parola vecchia per mercurio il che è l'unico metallo in forma liquida (senza congelarlo, ti scappa subito dalle mani). Un'altra cosa da tenere in considerazione è che più delle volte l'espressione viene usata in modo spregiativo, non in modo da elogiare una persona (altro che).

Tornando all'argomento e al thread di takashimiike, immagino che l'uomo abbia usato degli argomenti convincenti per far venire a letto la donna. È così? O c'è qualcos'altro che è successo nel frattempo che le fa pensare che l'uomo "ha una bella parlantina"?


----------



## joanvillafane

I don't think so, Elfa - I think it's said sarcastically.  He just said she looks terrible.  So it's a reply to that.


----------



## elfa

joanvillafane said:


> I don't think so, Elfa - I think it's said sarcastically.  He just said she looks terrible.  So it's a reply to that.



Oh, OK - yes, definitely. You're right.


----------



## takashimiike

@Elfa: è il contrario! E' la donna che ha sedotto l'uomo e quindi l'ha "abbandonato"!


----------



## elfa

takashimiike said:


> @Elfa: è il contrario! E' la donna che ha sedotto l'uomo e quindi l'ha "abbandonato"!



Quindi è come ha suggerito joan - "silver-tongued devil" è una risposta sarcastica al suo "You look terrible"?


----------



## takashimiike

elfa said:


> Quindi è come ha suggerito joan - "silver-tongued devil" è una risposta sarcastica al suo "You look terrible"?



Sì!


----------



## Ranocchietta

What about "Smettila di adularmi, vorrei parlarti un minuto"?


----------



## Lorena1970

"You look terrible" non è propriamente un complimento galante dda  rivolgere a una signora, quindi secondo me la traduzione qui è "Ehi, che  toni! Hai un minuto?" "Che parlantina!" qui secondo me non ci  sta, perché la frase è secca e diretta. Che dite?


----------



## Elcaracol

Salve. C'è un termine in italiano: lingua lunga.

Ho risolto un

wiggle that silver tongue in x's ear

con

muovi quella tua lingua lunga nell’orecchio di...


----------

